# My first market- pic heavy



## bombus (Nov 24, 2009)

So- I only scheduled one since I had no idea about the local market, except
that there aren't any pretty soaps out there! One local person packages her
soaps with a large silk flower tied on top of each bar (to hide them?)

I concentrated on the visual. My friend, who has some retail background
helped me design my setup, and I sold 6 times my table fee!
Here are some pics:





Sorry for the visual distraction-You can see other booths in the background
The bottle of "wine" is at the corner of my table (cherry/berry tea) 











Visual mess again- The maple leaves are at the back of my table























Now that I look at the pictures, I think I had a lot of signs! I may re-think that.


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 24, 2009)

bombus-think it looks great! Congrats on your success!  I don't think you have too many signs-just more info.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 25, 2009)

So glad you did well on the day Bombus.


----------

